# Mill vise restoration



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 1, 2009)

I aquired an old swivel mill vise for a great price (Free). I spent a few hours cleaning it and ran an indicator around on a few spots. There are some spots that are out about .003. 

Would it be a bad idea to machine the surface back to flat. I believe it is cast iron. The head on the mill is trammed to .0003 X .0003. I plan to have the jaws reground.

Should i go for it or will i make things worse?


----------



## websterz (Apr 1, 2009)

stevehuckss396  said:
			
		

> I aquired an old swivel mill vise for a great price (Free). I spent a few hours cleaning it and ran an indicator around on a few spots. There are some spots that are out about .003.
> 
> Would it be a bad idea to machine the surface back to flat. I believe it is cast iron. The head on the mill is trammed to .0003 X .0003. I plan to have the jaws reground.
> 
> Should i go for it or will i make things worse?



Which surface? The back?

I would make up a block to bolt down in the T-slots on the table and clamp the vise, upside down, onto the block. Pull the keys off the bottom (if there are any) and flycut it .001 or .002 at a pass to bring it back flat. It should be as close as the ways on your mill then.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 1, 2009)

websterz  said:
			
		

> Which surface? The back?
> 
> I would make up a block to bolt down in the T-slots on the table and clamp the vise, upside down, onto the block. Pull the keys off the bottom (if there are any) and flycut it .001 or .002 at a pass to bring it back flat. It should be as close as the ways on your mill then.



It's the top surface that the movable jaw moves in and out on.
The swivel surface is not to bad but i might try to improve that surface also.


----------



## websterz (Apr 1, 2009)

Is the fixed jaw removable or is is part of the vise bed itself? If you can pull it I would flycut the whole bed...or surface grind it if you have one available.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 1, 2009)

websterz  said:
			
		

> Is the fixed jaw removable or is is part of the vise bed itself? If you can pull it I would flycut the whole bed...or surface grind it if you have one available.



The jaws have been removed. 

Cant fly cut but i could mill the surface with a 5/8 end mill. That is the largest mill bit i have.


----------



## Mike N (Apr 2, 2009)

I would find someone to grind your vise, milling it would only get it slightly better than it is with a worse surface finish!


----------



## kvom (Apr 2, 2009)

I just went through a similar "project".

If your vise and swivel are anything like mine then the bottom of the swivel is likely to be flat still. The same goes for the vise, as the bottoms are not exposed to tool dings. So what my instructor at school said to do was to use a fine honing stone to remove any burrs caused by clamping to the table. It was pretty easy to tell the high spots as the stone would drag slightly. Eventually the stone slid smoothly. I did the same on both the swivel and the vise as I intended to mount the vise directly to the table afterwards.

Then I ground the tops and sides of the jaws.

As for the ways of the vise, I didn't try to grind them as it would have required dismantling the vise. However, unless they have been abused, stoning them to remove burrs should allow you to determine if they need to be ground. Once the vise is mounted, you can indicate the top of a parallel in various position of the moveable jaw. If you get consistent readings then the ways will be OK.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 2, 2009)

This kind of stinks because the closest surface grinder i know of is 105 miles away in Eaton Rapids.

Anybody near Sterling Heights, MI have a surface grinder that needs exercise.


----------



## kvom (Apr 2, 2009)

If you want to mail me your jaws I can surface grind them at school.


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Apr 2, 2009)

Ask any deep draw / stamping house if they have in house capabilities. Check tool and die, model, and mold shops. Also, put in a call to performance engine shops. Some have large surface grinders for doing blocks.


----------



## Mike N (Apr 2, 2009)

Is your vise a "Kurt" style milling vise 5 or 6 inch?


----------



## deere_x475guy (Apr 2, 2009)

stevehuckss396  said:
			
		

> This kind of stinks because the closest surface grinder i know of is 105 miles away in Eaton Rapids.
> 
> Anybody near Sterling Heights, MI have a surface grinder that needs exercise.



Steve I would be more than happy to grind the top of the fixed jaw for you. If your not in a hurry you can take it to NAMES and I can get it from you then. Later we can work out when you get it back. I think I have a pistol match in May and you could meet me someplace that way.

Also I just noticed I have a swivel base for the enco vise you got from me earlier and I will bring that to NAMES with me.

I need an excuse to grind in the mag vise again anyway because I moved the Grinder.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 2, 2009)

Mike N  said:
			
		

> Is your vise a "Kurt" style milling vise 5 or 6 inch?



Not sure of the make. It is a 6 inch vise. All surfaces are machined except the jaws. The swivel base has a 9 inch diameter. It has alot of charactor and is very heavy, maybe 80 - 100 lbs. Huge, heavy duty.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 2, 2009)

deere_x475guy  said:
			
		

> Steve I would be more than happy to grind the top of the fixed jaw for you. If your not in a hurry you can take it to NAMES and I can get it from you then. Later we can work out when you get it back. I think I have a pistol match in May and you could meet me someplace that way.
> 
> Also I just noticed I have a swivel base for the enco vise you got from me earlier and I will bring that to NAMES with me.
> 
> I need an excuse to grind in the mag vise again anyway because I moved the Grinder.



I'm sure i can wait. I worked 32 straight days so nothing got done last month. Still need to wire up the mill.


----------



## deere_x475guy (Apr 2, 2009)

Ok I can clean up those jaws for you while I am at then.


----------

